# Yeast Poll



## Mr Bond (30/4/06)

Oh no not another Poll from that Nosey( Ba#@*rd) Brauluver again you say  

I can't help it .I find that these simple polls on a basic issue bring out some interesting data and generate some interesting posts.

For the record I use both nowadays.

I used to shun dry yeast and only used wyeast range, but since the arrival of Saf US 56 ,I find myself split between that and liquids.

There are many styles of beer that can only be made with the correct culture and thats the beauty of liquids(larger variety as well) I certainly coildn't knock out a decent weizen without my beloved 3333 strain.

the US 56 has been a blessing in that it is easy to use at short notice (just rehydrate) and provides consistent results time after time in many simple style ales(APA's ,Blondes,Pseudo lagers etc....),and though I'm yet to try it I think it would make a significant improvement to any K'n'K brew,over the stuff supplied.

any how vote away

Dave


----------



## vlbaby (30/4/06)

A bit of both for me. Mainly cos there are some good strains of dry yeast out there and theyre a hell of a lot cheaper than liquid. ($4 vs $14.95) Plus, for yeast like us56 and w34/70 , these are the exact same strains as wyeast 1056 and 2124 and you dont need a starter to use them.

Vl.





edit: speeling


----------



## MHB (30/4/06)

When you consider that a large fraction of the Lager brewed in Germany is made using S-23 or SW-3470, maybe you should give them a try to.

My number 1 seller is still S-04 people love the good clean Ale character and the way it sediments.

Try K-97 run it a bit warm in one of youre wheat beers.

There has been a lot of yeast snobbery over the years, and not undeserving, the dried yeasts were atrocious when I started brewing I think some of them were bakers yeast. But now days the range of excellent quality and good value for money yeasts is one of the things that makes home brewing a pleasure.

MHB


----------



## Doc (30/4/06)

Liquid all the way for me, with dry on standby in case I have a bad yeast (only happened once) or I brew at real short notice (rare).

Liquid yeasts mainly because of the styles I brew and the lack of dry yeasts for them (especially histroically). Love the White Labs yeast. I also have plenty of strains for all the different styles I brew, and two stir plates that go almost non-stop.

Doc


----------



## dial90 (30/4/06)

I use S-04 for all my English style ales. I love its fermentation properties and it always drops clear. Used US-56 for my latest APA and it also finished a realy nice clear beer.

I am currently using W34/70 in a Pilsner. If that is successful it will be my standard yeast for that style, and in future I will only be using liquid for styles where there is no dry equivalent. 

I think dry yeast is as good if not better than liquid these days.


----------



## mika (30/4/06)

So far only used dry yeast, but then I'm still K&K at the moment. Haven't tried a liquid yeast yet, but would have to be something special to justify the cost.
I know you can re-use the liquid yeasts again, but don't know about that :unsure:
Plenty of people do it I'm sure... but then plenty of people skydive and I can't see myself doing that either


----------



## Vangleator (30/4/06)

I wouldn't want to jump out of a perfectly good plane either.  Try the cheaper option of reculturing a yeast from the bottom of a Coopers ale. (at least the're fresher than some European imports in Adelaide). Check out the attachment for a sure fire method of reculturing yeast from a bottle. Worked so well for a complete novice that he took out best beer at the Angaston show a couple of years ago (wasn't me though). 
cheers, :beer: 

View attachment Beer_Yeast_Starter_Culture_27th_Sept._2003.doc


----------



## johnno (30/4/06)

Started with the dry on the kits and moved to liquid.

Considering I make a starter and split it between 4-8 times. It works out very cheap. AND I get the out of date ones from grain and Grape which are half price.

I ususally have dry for backup.

Long live the yeast. :beerbang: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Pumpy (30/4/06)

dial90 said:


> I use S-04 for all my English style ales. I love its fermentation properties and it always drops clear. Used US-56 for my latest APA and it also finished a realy nice clear beer.
> 
> I am currently using W34/70 in a Pilsner. If that is successful it will be my standard yeast for that style, and in future I will only be using liquid for styles where there is no dry equivalent.
> 
> ...




Could not have said it better , I suppose it depend the style you are wishing to make but the quality of the safeale dried yeasts S-04 & US-56 should not be underestimated .

Pumpy


----------



## Gough (30/4/06)

I'm a liquid yeast user at the moment,. Haven't used a dry yeast for some time - around 2 years. The W34/70 dry yeast is a goodun, and I've had good results in the past with the US 56... Although I've also had a couple of ordinary results which turned me off it. I find once you get in the swing of using liquid yeast there is no major hassle with it and I'm very happy with the results  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/4/06)

Liquid yeast for me.  

Only use dried yeast if there's a gun pointed at my head. :lol: 

Got to agree with Mr. Gough. Liquid's no issue if you get the right mindset. The results are indeed worth it.  

Warren -


----------



## beers (30/4/06)

a little from column A & a little from column B  
mainly dry recently as hoppy apa's have been my beer of the moment & US-56 has been doing a good enough job with far less hassle & expense.
i like dry yeast for convenience, & price, but i have to say if i had the time & $'s i'd be inclined to choose liquid over dry. mainly for the variety of choices but also taste. currently sipping on an ordinary bitter using wlp005 (the only beer so far this year using a liquid) & the malt profile is much better than anything i've done with s04, coopers etc.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/06)

I haven't tried liquid yet- I'm gong to give a wheat liquid yeast a try for my next honey beer, which I'll make in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Mr Bond (30/4/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I haven't tried liquid yet- I'm gong to give a wheat liquid yeast a try for my next honey beer, which I'll make in the next couple weeks.
> [post="123513"][/post]​



You won't be dissapointed,A true wheaty can only be achieved witha liquid.
3068 is the most popular by far ,but i prefer 3333.Both are good and worth the $$$$ if u split and reculture.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/06)

I think the HBS I go to has the 3068 but I am not too sure. I'll be splitting and culturing, so I guess a straw hat will be needed for my venturing into yeast farming!


----------



## Mr Bond (30/4/06)

If its brewmaker(bill) maybe give him a ring to confirm.
Thats where i got my 3333 from.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/4/06)

cheers for the heads up. It probably is; but I'm willing to give everything a try at least once


----------



## sah (30/4/06)

I recently started yeast farming with slants and I don't yet have much variety in the bank. One I do have in the bank is S-04. You might think that it is hardly worth it, however it's been good practice. I know its characteristics well so I chose to use it to get my technique sorted out.

Scott


----------



## Mr Bond (30/4/06)

sah said:


> I recently started yeast farming with slants and I don't yet have much variety in the bank. One I do have in the bank is S-04. You might think that it is hardly worth it, however it's been good practice. I know its characteristics well so I chose to use it to get my technique sorted out.
> 
> Scott
> [post="123531"][/post]​



Everything is worth it and has value if u are learning.
Thats why i start these polls to learn sumpin........Oh and I like the graphy display as well.......


----------



## BeerMat (30/4/06)

I normally use dry but occasionally use liquid if going for a particular style. I once split a batch of stout and used S-04 in one half and WLP004 Irish Ale yeast in the other. I then taste tested them side by side and really couldn't tell much difference - one certainly wasn't significantly better than the other. So after that experiment I decided to stick with S-04 for stouts and porters, US-56 for most of my pale ales and a liquid yeast for wheat and belgian ales. 

If you have never tried a liquid yeast, I'd recommend you give one of the Belgian abbey / trappist yeasts a go. You won't get those complex stone fruit (eg. plums) flavours with any dry yeast I know of.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/4/06)

I have so far been using dry yeast and recultured yeast from bottled beers (Cooper's mainly, but working on using one from a few LCPA bottles, even though I've been told it's a particular bottling/carbonanting strain). 

What category does this put me in? :lol: 

PZ. 

p.s. I'm very far from keen on S-04...in fact I'd go so far as to say I hate it...fruity ester flavours are not my cup of tea....nor my glass of beer h34r:


----------



## Weizguy (30/4/06)

I mostly use liquid cultures from my ranch, but have been known to toss in the occasional Coopers or US56 (lately). Dry yeasts are not just for backup.

Really appreciate what the different yeasts will do for your beer, except for the pineapple pils when I first started with lager yeasts (could have been Wyeast Bohemian)

Wheat beers go well with wheat yeast, but US56 will prob make a better honey (or honey wheat) beer. If you must use a wheat yeast, may I suggest a Wit yeast, as a few of these have a honey flavour, and I have made a very nice honey beer with Wit II - ferment cool.

Seth ( the yeast fancier )


----------



## Ross (1/5/06)

I have a great selection of liquid yeasts, but the majority of my beers get made with dried these days - The US-56 is definately a favourite & out performs the wyeast1056 everytime in my beers. 
Certainly liquids are the only way to go with some beers, but I reckon that yeast snobbery is the only reason why some don't use dried...

cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (1/5/06)

All liquid for me, must have close to 25 different strains in the fridge. Tailoring the right strain to the style is a must. Not degrading dry strains, but only having an American Ale style (US56), a British Ale (S04), a lager style (34/70?), etc., is fairly limiting. Trust I haven't upset the apple cart on a Monday morning h34r: 

Cheers.


----------



## bindi (1/5/06)

It's liquids only for my Belgians  and a mix of dry or liquids for the others, depends on what I am after, for dry it usually US 56 or Nottingham  as for liquids I have plenty, make that HEAPS.


----------



## Tony (1/5/06)

I only use liquids but have nothing against dried yeasts.

I have made great beers with them in the past.

The main reason i use liquids is that i have been told that the slurry from a dried yeast can only be kept for a week or 2 before it has to be re-used. My saved slurry sits for up to 6 months in the fridge most of the time so using liquids is more ecanomical that way.

cheers


----------



## Steve (1/5/06)

I started off using dry yeast and then delved into the world of liquid yeasts. Had about 6 or 7 different strains in the fridge at one stage. After a few infections in the starters am now back using dry yeasts. To be honest Im happy with the results of dry yeast for a lot less effort. Call me ignorant but I couldnt really tell the difference especially between my favourite US56 and Wyeast 1056. Guess Im a lazy brewer. Saying that though I do have a Kolsch Wyeast in the fridge which Im going to split into vials (Ross's method) and give that a go with something. I now mainly use US56, W34/70, Nottingham, Windsor, SO4, SO3 and anything else in the brewshop fridge that takes my fancy.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (1/5/06)

I think people were splitting yeast cultures up before ross started home brewing 

I do believe ross is responsible for the theory of relativity though 

cheers


----------



## MHD (1/5/06)

Those that use it how did you find the nottingham dry yeast? Just started a brown ale with one...


----------



## Steve (1/5/06)

Tony - Ross is responsible for a lot of things that happen in my laundry/brewery! Not sure about relatively though, maybe splitting the atom?
Cheers
Steve

MHD - the nottinghams a pearler!


----------



## yardy (1/5/06)

always dry, only because i can't get the liquid.

gagging to try the 56.  

 

yard


----------



## jimmysuperlative (1/5/06)

...dry.

Have on occasion used a wyeast smack pack. A lot of effort to get one here. I really should look at splitting a wyeast next time.

...last one I had was a Californian ale ...which failed to swell (after a week of waiting) so I chucked it


----------



## Jerry (1/5/06)

Use both liquids and dry. Being a little lazy I probably use more dry.
When I use liquids I usually get around 10 brews out each packet; mainly reculturing from my own bottles.

Its nice to have a range of yeasts available at relatively short notice.

Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (1/5/06)

Steve said:


> Tony - Ross is responsible for a lot of things that happen in my laundry/brewery! Not sure about relatively though, maybe splitting the atom?
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> ...



Apparently, it was Young Einstein who split the beer atom, and not Ross.

They made a movie about it with some Newcastle bloke named Yahoo Serious.

No affiliation.

Seth Serious


----------



## Steve (1/5/06)

yeah - that was Trough Lolly in disguise  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airgead (1/5/06)

I voted "other" so i suppose I'd beter specify...

My yeast is on slants in the fridge. Some started life as liquid, others were cultured from bottles and other weer dry.

I still buy yeast when I need a strain I don't have yet.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Mr Bond (1/5/06)

Airgead said:


> I voted "other" so i suppose I'd beter specify...
> 
> My yeast is on slants in the fridge. Some started life as liquid, others were cultured from bottles and other weer dry.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
I'm glad I put other in to cover those who don't fit exactly into a basic category.

98 votes so far,Thanks for everyones respone/input it s great to see such a large turnout. :beer:


----------



## Lukes (12/5/06)

Ross said:


> The US-56 is definately a favourite & out performs the wyeast1056 everytime in my beers.
> Certainly liquids are the only way to go with some beers, but I reckon that yeast snobbery is the only reason why some don't use dried...
> cheers Ross
> [post="123557"][/post]​




Checked on an Ale last night in it's 4th day using 56 and I was going mad @ 12- 13 degrees :huh: 
It was pitched at a much higher temp and has just got cold down here in Melb in the last week or so.

Now I did not think that this yeast would brew that cold?


----------



## NRB (13/5/06)

Out of interest Lukes, what are you using to measure your fermentation temperature? I wouldn't use the stick on thermometer as an accurate representation of the actual temperature for two reasons:

1. Stick on thermometers are not accurate, but they are a good guide.
2. Fermentation temperature is usually several degrees greater than that measured on the outside of the vessel, particularly when the ambient temperature is less than the wort as fermentation is exothermic.


----------



## Trough Lolly (15/5/06)

Steve said:


> yeah - that was Trough Lolly in disguise
> 
> Cheers
> Steve
> [post="123646"][/post]​



:blink:  

I'm pleasantly surprised with the quality that I'm getting out of US-56 dry yeast. I've made my SNPA clone using both the US-56 and 1056 strains and I'll be stuffed if I can pick them in a blind tasting - I'd like to see them plated and have a close look at the cells... Very clean and bright attenuators - I also like to use the US-56 on dry stouts (think Sierra Nevada Stout) and I'm gonna try it on a steam beer (California Lager) clone very soon.

And the W-34/70 dry does do a good job, but I must confess that Wyeast 2124 is a touch maltier on my palate...So, I'd say I use both dry and liquid depending on what I want to brew at the time...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Lukes (15/5/06)

NRB said:


> Out of interest Lukes, what are you using to measure your fermentation temperature? I wouldn't use the stick on thermometer as an accurate representation of the actual temperature for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Stick on thermometers are not accurate, but they are a good guide.
> 2. Fermentation temperature is usually several degrees greater than that measured on the outside of the vessel, particularly when the ambient temperature is less than the wort as fermentation is exothermic.
> [post="126103"][/post]​



Yep, I was reading the stuck on so they would be @ 14 then?
Into secondary tonight and I will get the temp up to make sure it does not finish short.

Luke


----------



## colinw (18/5/06)

I mostly use dry, except for certain specialties:
- weizenbier where Wyeast 3638 gives the flavour profile I desire.
- trappist/abbey: WLP500 or Wyeast 1214 in Dubbel, Wyeast 3787 in Tripel
- I'm planning to use Wyeast 1728 in a forthcoming Scottish ale.
- When sick of dried ale yeast, Wyeast 1968 makes fantastic bitter.

As far as dried yeasts goes, I've used most of them:

- Safale S-04. A bit bored with this strain, but keep it around "just in case"

- Safale US-56. Just like 1056 and easier to use. (But using 1056 in my next ale - Js Golden Ale clone - just because I happen to have a smack pack I got cheap). I notice a tendency for US-56 to generate more diacetyl than its liquid cousins, but it cleans up after a week or two. Particularly good for dry stouts as well.

- Saflager S-189. Clean, tolerant, no diacetyl makes great lager even if it gets up to 16 degrees C in primary. I don't like S-23 or W-34/70 at all. My last attempt at using W-34/70 produced fruit salad beer.

- Nottingham. Wonderful neutral pale ales & bitters, and oh so dry. I have made a couple of pale ales which were damn near indistiguishable from draught Bass with Nottingham. Nottingham is also great for Barley Wine - it fermented 1.095 down to 1.018 in 4 days with my last barley wine.

- Windsor. Fruity, estery, sometimes a hint of smoky character. Lovely yeast, but not very attenuative.

- Safbrew T-58. My absolute favourite specialty ale yeast. Safbrew T-58 makes glorious witbier and by far the best strong Belgian golden ale I have ever tasted (sort of like a cross between Duvel & LaChouffe, with a complex spicy flavour which is indescribable). There is no liquid equivalent to this yeast that I know of.

Finally, why not mix strains for more complexity? This way you get the ester or phenol profile from one yeast with the dry finish produced by a more attenuative but neutral strain. Here's a couple I've had good results with:

- Nottingham + Windsor = fruity, estery, complex from Windsor, but dry from the nottingham.
- T-58 + Nottingham = spicy, phenolic, but much drier than T-58 alone. Really good for producing strong golden ales or a tripel with a difference.

cheers,
Colin


----------



## matti (30/5/06)

Just venture to liquid and as long I can can keep the spare fridge for beer, probably only go back to dry as an emergency measure and never ever again using the one under the lid.

Matti


----------

